
5 Surprises Zuckerberg Revealed at Facebook’s Town Hall Meeting - abetaha
http://blogs.wsj.com/briefly/2015/05/15/5-surprises-facebooks-zuckerberg-revealed-at-town-hall-meeting/?mod=LS1
======
bahador
Making the world a better place...

